# Airtel sent Legal Notice



## sandeepkochhar (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi fellas!! One of my friend got a legal notice from Airtel Postpaid mobile. He was not paying the bills due to non receipt of monthly bills. Now he wants to settle score with Airtel. Should he bargain the amount of bill as they have included late fees charges and similar other levies on the billed amount.


----------



## din (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm from what you posted, it is clearly a fault from your friends side. He received the legal notice means Airtel warned him already - for sure. So he was aware of it isn't it ?

The postal bill didn't reach you, that is a valid point I agree, may be he can raise it too.

But Airtel usually send information on bill (min of two sms) and reminders after that. Relying on postal bill is never a good idea.

I never wait for my postal bill. I am an Airtel postpaid customer for the last 5 yrs or so. I always check it online and once I see new bill has come, I pay it online instantly. I agree if your friend is a non-techie, paying online or checking it online will not be possible. But bill payment of an Airtel postpaid connection is possible through all of their outlets throughout India. And many of the shops which sell the pre-paid cards etc started accepting postpaid bills.

So I do not think the excuse (non receipt of printed bill) will make any difference, but give it a try and they may consider it. As it reached the legal steps, not sure about it though.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 23, 2009)

tricky issue. u can never prove its airtel's fault. 
normally the last date of payment doesnt change. so why not pay on time and avoid pointless headache.
jus my opinion. no offense meant to you or ur friend


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

isn't your friend educated enough to call Airtel and complain when he didn't receive bill or is he trying to escape from paying bills. Purely Airtel's mistake. 

HE SHOULD PAY THE BILLS AND APOLOGIZE TO AIRTEL.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been a vodafone customer for 9 years running and never ever have i missed a single postal bill. Well, I am sure airtel will consider his case and waive the late fees.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2009)

I do not know about the legalities, but your friend is wrong in delaying payment of his bills even if he does not receive them. Guess he was trying to see how far he could go. He could have easily adopted for ebilling, and would receive his bills every month in his mailbox. It's better he either pay up or hire a good lawyer. I see the latter choice as a bad proposition, considering the amount he'll have to pay as legal fees. I am sure it'll be more than the sum of his outstanding bills and late fees.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> isn't your friend educated enough to call Airtel and complain when he didn't receive bill or is he trying to escape from paying bills. Purely Airtel's mistake.
> 
> HE SHOULD PAY THE BILLS AND APOLOGIZE TO AIRTEL.



I can see the paying up the bills. But why should someone apologies?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

^^it's his mistake and has to apologize.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^
So? Who gives an apology to a company offering service. The guy offended no one. It's a consumer-company relationship for god sake. Strange are people these days. 
Yes to a certain extent it was his fault. Personally I never receive the bills too and have to check online. However the guy has reason to complain if he didn't receive the computerised warning too.

I have had experiences with Airtel Mobile, oh god...what can I say even after paying all dues and CLEARLY asking them to disconnect the connection...I continued receiving the bills and quite rude phone calls from their employees. Thank god I had written records of each bill as well as the document showing the proof I had asked for disconnection, otherwise those morons would have charged bills even after disconnection.

They gave no apology to me for that. 

I say to everyone to cheat Airtel Mobile and run away with undue bills, if they can. Airtel deserves it. :angry:


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Purely Airtel's mistake.






desiibond said:


> HE SHOULD PAY THE BILLS AND APOLOGIZE TO AIRTEL.



err.. which side are you on?


----------

